# Hot/Cold shower and E/I dimension



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I was taking a shower, I've came up with a theory. well, OK not a theory but I think Pe types are more likely to like taking cold showers compared to Pi users. or maybe just Se vs Si. I'm not sure about N types but
I'm wondering about your opinions about this.
I created a poll to see if it is really observable or just my delusion :tongue:


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm introverted and like taking warm showers


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Reflection Interjection said:


> I'm introverted and like taking warm showers


lol, I think warm is like hot. 

I wasnt talking about burning hot, but definitely not the usual temperature that you wash your hands.


----------



## walkingpastdeadpretense (Feb 17, 2014)

Idonno, I just really feel like not pressing the introverted and hot shower button because I'd rather it be labelled "warm" so I'm more than not sure I'm honest about it... my OCD with wording might disappear later, so I might come back if I remember...


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Does anyone actually prefer cold showers over hot ones? :shocked:


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

zazara said:


> Does anyone actually prefer cold showers over hot ones? :shocked:


yeah ? especially on +40 C summer days, actually most people I know prefer them.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm extroverted and I like hot showers


----------



## Frenetic Tranquility (Aug 5, 2011)

I like normal temperatured showers.  I must be a weirdo!!


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> yeah ? especially on +40 C summer days, actually most people I know prefer them.


Ah, I think it depends on how the weather is like to begin with. roud:


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I like really hot baths. I bathe as much as shower. I tried a cold shower about a year ago, never again.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Frenetic Tranquility said:


> I like normal temperatured showers.  I must be a weirdo!!


whats the normal temperature of a shower ? lol, thats the point.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

People like cold showers?


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

spiderfrommars said:


> People like cold showers?


about 20-25 C . I call that cold because its lower than normal human body temperature.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

crashbandicoot said:


> about 20-25 C . I call that cold because its lower than normal human body temperature.


Eek!


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't step in until I can see steam.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

zazara said:


> Does anyone actually prefer cold showers over hot ones? :shocked:


In Summer, yes, but only if it's hot as hell. But I'm introvert and I prefer hot shower, I mean, I don't get why this has to do something wth types:laughing:.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

I require hot as can get without being painful temperature, unless the bathroom is exceptionally warm.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

I've experienced with cold showers; they're nice on a cold day. Still, I'm not sure who would consciously choose to have a cold shower over a hot shower on a daily basis. 

@crashbandicoot; What was your theory?


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I've experienced with cold showers; they're nice on a cold day.


You meant a hot day, right?


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> You meant a hot day, right?


Nope. Sometimes on cold mornings I take a cold shower so that my body gets accustomed to the cold temperature outside, as my body gets cold really easily. 

I guess I have cold showers on really hot summer days too.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Raawx said:


> Nope. Sometimes on cold mornings I take a cold shower so that my body gets accustomed to the cold temperature outside, as my body gets cold really easily.
> 
> I guess I have cold showers on really hot summer days too.


Ah.. that's interesting. I haven't heard of anyone who does that but I suppose it makes sense! I'd be inclined to do the opposite though when it comes to cold days since I'd probably turn into ice or something.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> Ah.. that's interesting. I haven't heard of anyone who does that but I suppose it makes sense! I'd be inclined to do the opposite though when it comes to cold days since I'd probably turn into ice or something.


I would take a normal hot shower, abd then I would gradually lower the temperature until it gets cold, until it's the coldest possible. I would then stay under the faucet for 30 seconds. 

It works, but it's a bit miserable.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I would take a normal hot shower, abd then I would gradually lower the temperature until it gets cold, until it's the coldest possible. I would then stay under the faucet for 30 seconds.
> 
> It works, but it's a bit miserable.


I don't think I have the guts to try that hah. I like my warm water. 

Though whenever I leave the house right after showering on a cold day.. _BAM!_ Instant headache. 

Maybe I should give your method a shot.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

zazara said:


> I don't think I have the guts to try that hah. I like my warm water.
> 
> Though whenever I leave the house right after showering on a cold day.. _BAM!_ Instant headache.
> 
> Maybe I should give your method a shot.


Try it once to see how it feels. It works surprisingly well. 

Get them guts.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Raawx said:


> I've experienced with cold showers; they're nice on a cold day. Still, I'm not sure who would consciously choose to have a cold shower over a hot shower on a daily basis.
> 
> @crashbandicoot; What was your theory?


I dont know, isnt shower supposed to take 3-4 mins ? Some people I know just turn the water on and have their shower without bothering to find ideal warm temperature like I do and they happen to be all extroverts. 
I cant stand cold water, shower, sea dont matter but some just dont care and even like it cold. The extroverts liking/seeking high stimulation thing. meh, I guess.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> I dont know, isnt shower supposed to take 3-4 mins ?


Maybe if you add a 0 to the end of that.. my showers are usually an hour long if I'm not in a rush. I'm not crazy I swear.


----------



## candiemerald (Jan 26, 2014)

zazara said:


> Does anyone actually prefer cold showers over hot ones? :shocked:


Yep. Well, I finish all my showers with icy cold - sooo refreshing! :crazy:
Introvert, and I love cold showers. But I like to start out with warm...


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, what is the basis behind this theory?

btw, I'm ENTP and I like taking long, really, really hot showers. like really hot, as hot as it can go mostly.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

Sporadic Aura said:


> haha, what is the basis behind this theory?
> 
> btw, I'm ENTP and I like taking long, really, really hot showers. like really hot, as hot as it can go mostly.


most likely a case of mistyping roud:


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

crashbandicoot said:


> most likely a case of mistyping roud:


So are you claiming that your theory is correct and that you mistyped the individuals?
Or that we're mistyped?

#confused


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I didnt type people but they were extroverts soooo you must be mistyped maybe INTP ?

:frustrating: :frustrating: :frustrating: :frustrating: :frustrating:


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

crashbandicoot said:


> most likely a case of mistyping roud:


Screw going by functions, all you need to know your type is your showering habits! Dude, you should publish a paper on this, I think you just made a major breakthrough in psychology.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

I don't think the temperature or duration of showering has anything to do with personality. 

We shower because we want to be clean and/or contemplate the meaning of life while doing so.


----------



## Anodyne (Mar 4, 2012)

This thread is adorable.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Anodyne said:


> This thread is adorable.


And so are you, "INTJ".


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I like alternating between hot and cold water...must be an ambivert


----------



## Metal Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to end my showers by slowly turning the temperature down to see how cold I could make it before needing to turn it off. 

Whenever I take a shower after working out i'll change the temperature between hot and cold once or twice.

Really doubting there is any significant correlation between type and shower temperature preference. Maybe some function is more likely to crave them than others, but i doubt by much.


----------



## TigerFella (Dec 12, 2013)

Wash my hands with cold water, prefer hot and very long showers


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

I thought people like these could be Se, hence maybe a correlation









anyway, my idea is beaten to death already, no need for further violence


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

I like a cold shower and a brisk jog around the playing fields.



No, I'm a hot shower man. Although subjecting myself to sauna-like temperatures when recovering from flu, with nothing in my stomach, was not a good idea. Room spins; head, meet floor.


----------

